# Visit Visa 30 day or 40



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have contacted the dubai imigration and asked them how i can extend my visit visa to a week and he told me i get 10 days free from date stamp, OK right any other country id belive him but so many things said over the phone are differnt to what is either on the net or told by other people and the uae is known for miss leading information. dose any know this to be fact? anyone with info...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You get 30 days plus a 10 day grace period. This is true and I always go over the 30 but under the 40.


----------

